# Rough in?



## sdupp (Dec 28, 2011)

When the builder built my house the back of the toilet was right up against the wall. They replaced the back of the toilet with a skinny one and that solved the problem. It appears the rough in was off, I measured and its 11.  Now I want to replace the old toilet with a chair height one. Should I buy a toilet for a ten inch rough in or is there a better way to solve my problem? Would this give me a little extra space on the back of toilet so it wont touch the wall?


Thanks!!!


----------



## bean (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a similar problem. The rough in distance is 8.5 to center line.  Needed replacement. New 10 inch rough in Toto Drake does not appear to fit.  What is my best option?  1. Move drain.  2. Offset adaptor. 3. 10 inch rough in that has some space at back in installation plan?.  The Toto10 inch is too big. What other brand model would work?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 27, 2013)

A 10" rough in would be the best bet.  Just my opinion.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2013)

If you have a wood floor, moving the pipe may involve some extra framing from underneath. If you are against an outide wall with  2x6 studs or a non bairing wall you could cut back the studs 2" for and area to allow the tank to fit.


----------



## thomboz (Feb 26, 2013)

This may sound crazy, but it could solve your situation. I just modified my toilet to mount the tank 6 feet high. It is just an experiment, but will allow me to put the toilet into a corner 45% from either wall. I did it with 60.00 worth of hardware store stuff and 1 1/2" ID clear tube. It makes more flush pressure and looks very 'funky'. And a side benefit is that I can see if the flapper valve is leaking because a trickle is running down the tube.
ThomBoz


----------



## frankflynn (Mar 6, 2013)

I once build out a wall 3" and put a nice shelf behind the toilet.  Worked well and looked nice.  Not sure it was that much less work than moving the drain.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 6, 2013)

thomboz: You can buy toilets that are made to fit in the corner.


----------

